# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Verslaafd aan eten

## shygirl*

ik ben echt verslaafd aan eten!
t´is gewoon echt niet meer normaal..
ik eet iedere dag wel iets lekkers..
en het erge is ik lieg er ook nog over..
hebben meer mensen dit?

Shygirl* :Confused:

----------


## Nikky278

Heb dat een tijd gehad met chocola... Had altijd iets in mijn tas, zakken en/of jas, verstopte het op verschillende plekken op mijn kamer, stond er mee op en ging er mee naar bed :s 

Het is op zich niet erg op elke dag wat lekkers te eten, zolang je het met mate doet. Een snoepje tussendoor moet kunnen, toch...?

Ben er zelf mee gestopt toen k midden in de nacht mn kamer overhoop haalde om nog wat choco te vinden... Drong ineens tot me door dat ik niet echt normaal bezig was... Eet het nog steeds vrij regelmatig, maar laat daardoor andere zoetigheid wel staan, om balans te krijgen zeg maar...

Als je er echt problemen mee hebt, is het misschien verstandig om eens contact op te nemen met je huisarts, hij/zij kan je helpen, of doorverwijzen naar iemand die hulp kan bieden...

Xx

----------


## Yv

Waarschijnlijk schaam je jezelf voor je eetgedrag, waardoor je erover gaat liegen. Ik herken dat wel een beetje. Ik en mijn man hebben een afspraak dat we niet door de weeks snoepen. Dan houden we ons gewicht op peil. In het weekeinde mogen we los gaan. Dus als ik dan een keer alleen 's avonds thuis ben en trek heb, wil ik dat verdoezelen. Dit omdat ik me eigenlijk ervoor schaam. Elke dag iets lekkers eten is niet erg, maar wel de hoeveelheid. Eet je bijvoorbeeld zo een zak chips weg of eet je iets anders?

----------


## manouk

Hey, ik ben ook verslaafd aan koekjes...
Nou oké, niet echt verslaafd. Als het niet in huis is, dan mis ik het ook niet. Maar als het er wel is, vreet ik meestal in één dag een heel pakje leeg. Zeker nu ik een tussenjaar heb en meer thuis zit. Verder hou ik enorm van eten en kan met maaltijden en tussendoortjes moeilijk stoppen. Dat vind ik oké zolang ik allemaal gezonde dingen eet.
Het liefst heb ik dat er geen koekjes meer in huis zijn, maar ik woon nog thuis en mijn ouders en broertje lusten ook wel wat. Dus die weigeren om geen koekjes meer in huis te halen.
Dus helluppie, anyone?  :Confused:

----------

